# Grubhub question



## Jennifercna (Jun 18, 2018)

So grubhub is finally starting in my area on Tuesday. So ive booked a few blocks actually 8 for the day lol.. (san Bernardino)

Im expecting it to be slow to start, can i uber in my downtime on GH or is it frowned upon? My assigned area is pretty small so im expecting to sit around alot..

Oh and any grunhub tips for a gh noob?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You can do whatever you want. You're an independent contractor.

It might not be as slow as you think as Grubhub delivers for Burger King and a few other fast food places.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Jennifercna said:


> So grubhub is finally starting in my area on Tuesday. So ive booked a few blocks actually 8 for the day lol.. (san Bernardino)
> 
> Im expecting it to be slow to start, can i uber in my downtime on GH or is it frowned upon? My assigned area is pretty small so im expecting to sit around alot..
> 
> Oh and any grunhub tips for a gh noob?


Not encouraged. That will cause you to be late for delivery, and risk cancellation of orders.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I strongly recommend not doing that. You're talking about a lot more driving. The best tip I can give you is to try and get your own insulated bags. I ordered the Kibaga ones from Amazon. Also, if you're transporting an order that contains drinks, ask the restaurant for a cup holder. Don't drive too fast because they will spill. Always check with the restaurant to see if the order includes a drink.


----------



## Jennifercna (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks guys no uber for me then makes sense.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Not encouraged. That will cause you to be late for delivery, and risk cancellation of orders.


Just broke my rule. DD cannot keep me busy enough so I ran GH at same time. Almost $100 in 4.5 hours revenue.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Jennifercna said:


> So grubhub is finally starting in my area on Tuesday. So ive booked a few blocks actually 8 for the day lol.. (san Bernardino)
> 
> Im expecting it to be slow to start, can i uber in my downtime on GH or is it frowned upon? My assigned area is pretty small so im expecting to sit around alot..
> 
> Oh and any grunhub tips for a gh noob?


You can if you do Grubhub off schedule I would not do it on schedule.There is no telling where the uber ride going.And you have a zone you have to be in with Grubhub.


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

Jennifercna said:


> Well did 3 hours of grubhub today so far, 33bucks and 1 delivery, wasnt impressed with the 25min wait at the restruant though lol.. Oh we
> 
> Thanks for the tips guys, just finished my first day , very quiet, grubhubs first day in town, got 90bucks in 8 hours only had 2 deliverys, mainly sat at home allday.
> 
> Much better then uber


Try DoorDash. I usually average $22 an hour


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Grubhub new to my area as well. I booked 6 hours and will do uber/lfyt if its going to be slow. Too bad postmates isn't in this area yet. I have been using their nicer, bigger bags for postmates deliveries.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Doordash is better about keeping within a certain area.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

can't get accepted with DD in Charlotte, classes are full


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> can't get accepted with DD in Charlotte, classes are full


Classes?

Ha, ha, ha, Classes.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

notmyfavoritething said:


> Classes?
> 
> Ha, ha, ha, Classes.


The classes are very important!! Food delivery can be extremely complicated and it is very easy to get the steps confused.

I forgot to take notes during orientation class, and this showed during my first few deliveries - which I did backwards. I picked up food at the customer's door and delivered it to the restaurant.

Needless to say, this was embarrassing, but we all have to start somewhere.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I did get in and am expected to bring a credit card for optional gear. I find the GH stuff is pretty nice, used it for all postmates pizza delivery.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

If you want to make money then you need to run AT LEAST two good apps running at once. Whenever I work LA if Lyft is slow I run Doordash, Caviar & Postmates at the same time.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Signed up for GH but I can't figure out how to get paid!! Did two trips for $15, but refuse to block time or drive off schedule until I know how to get paid. No daily or instant pay (sucks). The email they send all my info to doesn't work at work.grubhub.com. 

As to the OP, Just drive off schedule. Don't get blocks unless you are 100%. Your "promotion" from Entry level to the next level where you can get big jobs depends on a high acceptance rate. If you're not on schedule, you can turn off availability just like you would Lyft if you get an Uber ping. I've had all three running simultaneously.

I gotta say, the bling from GH is awesome. TWO insulated bags, polo shirt, t shirt, three stickers, on delivery placard for dash (wish UberEats sent that) and a HAT. Ooooo.


----------

